
Non-pharmaceutical Interventions Impact on the Outbreak of Covid-19 in Wuhan [pdf] - monort
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.03.20030593v1.full.pdf
======
monort
Look at the Figure 4. It shows that they could decrease reproduction number to
under 1 only after implementing "centralized quarantine and treatment of all
confirmed and suspected cases, those with fever or respiratory symptoms, as
well as close contacts of confirmed cases in designated hospitals or
facilities."

